# BIG PROBLEMS!!!!!



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

ive been having some trouble with my transmision. every once and awhile my xty slips and doesn't catch the gear. after reving for like a second it catches and jerks...someone told me that its transmition fluid but i put some in and it didn't make a difference. please someone help me i dont want to blow my transmition!!!!!

Thanks

JayTrail


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Manual or Auto?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

He has an Automatic Transmission.

JayTrail:
you have a brand new vehicle, right? If you get transmission glitches (I am being optimistic) then talk to your Dealer Service Department immediately and they have to fix it.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

get the dealer to fix it. its on warranty (powertrain) for free and also ask them for some free stuff like rear carpet for the trouble


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Izombie said:


> get the dealer to fix it. its on warranty (powertrain) for free and also ask them for some free stuff like rear carpet for the trouble


+1 forsure!


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

ok thanks guys ill definatly go to the dealer ship tomorrow to check it out!!! someone told me that i needed transmition fluid? would anyone know where the transmition fkuid goes in the engine bay? i dont want to put it in the wrong one lol

thanks again

JayTrail


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

dont do anything or putting or putting oil. get it towed to the dealership.
it wont ran out of tranny oil just like that there must me something wrong with the workmanship from the manufacturer. if do put oil or try to do something the dealer might not take responsible for what happen. they always have an excuse to make us spend money on them.......think theyre like the car insurance companies =)


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

do you guys know which hole i put the transmition oil into??? is iot the one on the engine or next to it?


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

do not do it!! bring it to the dealer first to get it check!
but if u do dont say i didnt warn u


----------

